# aller / venir



## jeune linguiste

Quelqu'un d'entre vous saurait-il me faire la différence de ces 2 verbes ? - exemple:
- Je vais à Paris 
- Je viens à Paris

Merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## OlivierG

Bonjour, jeune linguiste 

- Je vais à Paris : sens général,  je vais faire un voyage jusqu'à Paris.

- Je viens à Paris : ceci ne peut être dit qu'à la personne qui vous accueille à Paris, ou que l'on va voir là-bas. "Je viens" sous-entend qu'on se place mentalement au point de destination.


----------



## jeune linguiste

merci Olivier de la réponse. Il me reste à savoir distinguer "je vais chez toi" de "je viens chez toi".

Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

merci encore.


----------



## OlivierG

jeune linguiste said:


> merci Olivier de la réponse. Il me reste à savoir distinguer "je vais chez toi" de "je viens chez toi".



Physiquement, l'action est la même. Je suis ici, je pars, je fais le trajet et j'arrive "chez toi".

Mais :
"Je vais chez toi" se place de mon propre point de vue, le trajet est vu à partir de l'endroit où je me trouve. Durant mon trajet, je m'éloignerai du point de départ.
"Je viens chez toi" se place du point de vue de la personne chez qui on va. Durant mon trajet, je me rapprocherai du point de destination.

Donc :
"Je viens" ne peut être utilisé que lorsqu'on parle à la personne qui est déjà au point de destination.
"Je vais" peut être utilisé dans tous les autres cas.

Exemple: 
"Je suis dans la cuisine, *va *choisir une bouteille de vin à la cave !
- J'y *vais *!"

"Je suis à la cave, *viens *m'aider à choisir une bouteille de vin.
- Je *viens *!"


----------



## raphaelenka

Bonjour,
J'ai lu dans une méthode de français langue étrangère qu'avec les pronoms toniques suivants:

- _moi_ et _nous_ on utilise venir

Je vais au ciné, tu *viens* avec moi.

- _toi_, _lui_, _elle_, _vous_, _eux_, _elles_ on utilise aller

Il va au marché, tu *vas* avec lui.

Est-ce juste?

Si oui, je me suis mis à douter. Je n'arrive plus à savoir ce que je dirais d'instinct.

La phrase: Tu vas au ciné? Je viens avec toi. Est-elle juste? Ou faudrait-il dire: J'y vais avec toi?
Merci de m'aider.


----------



## Ploupinet

Dans aller, on comprend normalement que tu vas d'un endroit où tu es actuellement à un autre plus loin.
Venir, c'est le contraire !
Evidemment, il y a des cas où la nuance se perd... Mais je pense que c'est surtout à l'oral !


----------



## raphaelenka

Et alors? Quelle est la phrase correcte?

aller : se déplacer d'un endroit à un autre
venir : se déplacer vers une personne de référence
ce n'est pas forcément le contraire


----------



## Ploupinet

Je dirais que la phrase correcte est "j'y vais avec toi". Mais à l'oral, on dira sans aucun doute "je viens avec toi" !
La règle que tu cites me paraît juste.


----------



## Calamitintin

Toutes tes phrases sont correctes Raphaelenka, sauf le "je viens avec toi de la dernière ligne". Comme l'a dit Ploup, ça se dit beaucoup à l'oral, mais ce n'est pas très correct !
Tu viens avec moi : tu te déplaces de là où tu es jusqu'à moi, qui suis le point de référence.
Tu vas avec lui : tu te déplaces d'un point à un autre qui n'est pas moi (et je suis toujours le point de référence ).
As-tu compris la différence ?


----------



## pupendo

Bonjour tout le monde,

j´apprends le francais et souvent j´ai des difficultes a utiliser les mots venir et aller correctement.
Par example: A:Vous venez au cafe? 
B:Non, on va au cinema.
A:Et apres, vous venez au restaurant chinois?
B:Non, on va a la pizzeria avex eux.
A:Ah, ils vont avec vous?
B:Oui ils viennent avec nous.

Surtout avec les deux dernieres je suis perdue, je ne comprends pas la logique d´utilisation de ces deux verbes.
Merci d´avance


----------



## lalanguedemoliere

je pense que le mot venir est utilisé par ceux qui vous invitent à les accompagner ou à les rejoindre


----------



## Aldebarbaran

Venir exprime l'idée de se rapprocher, d'accompagner.
Aller exprime l'idée d'aller ailleurs, avec d'autres personnes, de mettre une distance.

Tu comprends mieux?


----------



## itka

Je n'ajoute rien aux explications qui sont parfaites.


> A:Vous venez au café ? (avec nous ?)
> B:Non, on va au cinéma. (sans vous)
> A:Et après, vous venez au restaurant chinois ?  (avec nous ?)
> B:Non, on va a la pizzeria avec eux. (et pas avec vous)
> A:Ah, ils vont avec vous ? (sans la personne qui parle)
> B:Oui ils viennent avec nous.  (avec la personne qui parle)


----------



## shining_star24

Bonjour, 

Je confonds toujours entre l'utilisation de ces deux verbes; parfois j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont le même sens dans quelques phrases!

par exemple: laquelle est la plus correcte entre ces deux phrases:

1. Est-ce que tu VIENS au restaurant avec nous?  OU
2. Est-ce que tu VAS au restaurant avec nous?

Quand on traduit cela envers d'autres langues comme l'arabe et l'anglais, les deux phrases peuvent être correcte.

Merci pour votre aide,


----------



## la fée

Dans cette phrase il faut employer "viens" parce celui qui parle (toi) fait partie du groupe de personnes qui iront au restaurant.
Tu devrais dire "vas", si ce n'était pas comme ça...par exemple: "Est-ce que tu vas au restaurant avec eux?"


----------



## quinoa

En revenant au basique :
Va! = Sors de ma vue, éloigne-toi (de moi).
Viens! = Approche-toi du lieu où je me trouve, ou accompagne-moi.


----------



## shining_star24

Donc par ce que tu avais écrit ici, tu choisi : Tu viens au restaurant avec nous et non pas tu vas au restaurant avec nous?! c'est bien ça?

Ce qui me confonds un peu, ce sont les articles qui viennent après:
Normalement avec verbe "aller" on utilise '' au, à la etc.." et avec le verbe " venir" ce sont plutôt les articles " de, de la , du etc..) et comme j'ai aperçu dans la phrase l'article ''au'', je me demandais si ce n'était pas le verbe "aller" qu'on doit utiliser ici!

Merci


----------



## la fée

Je comprends ton doute... quand "venir" indique la provenance, c'est vrai... il est suivi de "de, du, de la, des", mais dans ce cas-là, ce verbe indique une destination...


----------



## michoko59

Salut !

Pour moi, quand tu utilises le verbe "aller" quand-toi même tu n'es pas à Paris, alors que tu utilises "venir" quand toi-même tu y es déjà !


----------



## Bachatamor

Bonsoir à tous!

Dans un livre d'exercices j'ai vu la consigne suivante: "invitez votre partenaire à:
-aller à la piscine
-aller se promener au parc"

Je me demande si je peux dire "Je t'invite à aller à la piscine ce soir" ou seul le verbe "venir" est acceptable dans cette phrase (alors pourquoi dans la consigne le verbe "aller" est utilisé?)

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte, je n'utiliserais que le verbe _aller_ et en aucun cas _venir_ :

_Je t'invite à *aller* à la piscine ce soir._

Mais si c'est une question :

_Tu *viens* avec moi à la piscine ce soir ?_


----------



## Niels

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai une question sur la différence entre 'Je vais chez toi' et 'Je viens chez toi'

Est-ce que 'je vais chez toi' implique que la personne à qui je parle n'est pas chez lui ?


Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est généralement le cas : si on parle d'un endroit où ne se trouve pas l'interlocuteur, on utilise _aller_ ; si on parle d'un endroit où se trouve (ou se trouvera) l'interlocuteur, on utilise _venir_

_Je *vais* chez toi._ → La personne est a priori absente.
_Je *viens* chez toi._ → La personne est a priori présente.
_Je *vais* chez Marc._
_J'*irai* chez Marc à 3 heures._ → L'interlocuteur ne sera en principe pas chez Marc à ce moment.
_Je *viendrai* chez Marc à 3 heures._ → L'interlocuteur sera en principe chez Marc à ce moment.


----------



## Niels

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse.

Dans tous les exemples 'je' est le sujet. Qu'est-ce qui se passe si l'on change le sujet.

1)Il vient chez vous (et vous êtes chez vous; 
2)Il va chez vous (et vous n'êtes pas chez vous)

3)Tu viens chez lui ? (et moi j'y serai aussi)
4)Tu vas chez lui ? (et moi je n'y serai pas) 


Les interprétations sont correctes ? Dans les deux premières phrases, l'endroit où se trouve la personne qui parle (moi)  n'a pas d'importance ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

1) _Il vient chez moi_. → Je suis en principe chez moi.
2) _Il va chez moi_. → Je ne suis en principe pas chez moi.
3) _Tu viens chez lui ?_ → J'y serai en principe aussi.
4) _Tu vas chez lui ?_ → Je n'y serai en principe pas.


----------



## Niels

Merci de la réponse.

Concernant la deux premières phrases je voulais dire autre chose. Par exemple: Je parle de mon frère à mes parents et je leur dis: Il vient chez vous ou Il va chez vous


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah, d'accord. Mais dans ce cas, que vous soyez ou non chez vous n'y change rien. C'est la présence ou l'absence de l'interlocuteur qui compte (donc les parents dans le dernier exemple donné).

1) _Il vient chez vous_. → Les parents sont en principe chez eux.
2) _Il va chez vous_. → Les parents ne sont en principe pas chez eux.


----------



## Niels

Bonsoir,

Vos réponses rendent les choses plus claires, merci. Il me reste une seule question:

Il vient chez eux (eux, les parents par exemple, sont chez eux ?)
Il va chez eux (les parents ne sont pas chez eux ?)

Qui est la personne de référence ? C'est l'interlocuteur ou ce sont les parents ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, je ne dirais que _aller_ : _Il *va* chez eux_.


----------



## Niels

Merci de votre réponse.

J'ai encore une question:

Tu viens avec lui chez Paul ?
Tu vas avec lui chez Paul ?


Les deux phrases se disent ? Quelle est la différence ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Tu *viens* avec lui chez Paul ?_ → Le locuteur se trouve ou se trouvera vraisemblablement chez Paul.
_Tu *vas* avec lui chez Paul ?_ → Le locuteur ne sera a priori pas chez Paul.


----------



## Niels

C'est très clair, merci.

Je pense tout comprendre: Alors pour vérfier:

- Il vient chez eux  (et moi j'y serai aussi)
- Il va chez eux (et moi je n'y serai pas) 

- Tu viens chez lui 
- Tu vas chez lui
En ce qui concerne ces deux phrases --> Lui, il peut-être chez lui mais ça n'a pas d'importance. Il s'agit du fait si le locuteur (moi) sera chez lui.


----------



## SKDrozd

je voudrais connaitre la difference entre le verbe venir est allez dans le contexte suivantes 
exemples:
lorsque l'infirmiere vient chez moi le jeudi je dit " elle vient chez moi le jeudi"
mais quand elle se deplace vers Piere qui habite ailleur est ce que je dis toujours " elle vient chez lui le jeudi ?"
merci 
Dorota


----------



## Benoma

"Elle vient chez lui le jeudi" ne me semble pas correct, cela se dit à l'oral, mais par écrit je préfèrerais "Elle va chez lui".
Je pense que c'est parce qu'Il faut se placer dans la peau du locuteur. 
Si le sujet du verbe s'éloigne du locuteur, il va, mais si il se rapproche, il vient.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> cela se dit à l'oral,


Cela ne se dit même pas à l'oral. La règle que tu donnes est la seule valable, même au quotidien (on adopte le point de vue du locuteur) : *elle vient* chez moi (verbe _venir_), puis *elle va* chez lui (verbe _aller_).


----------



## SKDrozd

merci beaucoup de votre reponse
j'ai encore une question
j'habite actuellemet a Gdynia donc je peut dire:  je suis venu a Gdynia en 2000
mais pendant quelque temps j'ai habite a Paris alors est-ce que c'est correct:
je suis venu a Paris en 1997
merci


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Règle de base : *tu es* d'abord *venu* habiter à Paris (en arrivant d'une autre ville), en 1997 ; puis tu as déménagé, *tu es allé* à Gdynia (en partant de Paris), où tu habites actuellement.  Cependant, concrètement tu diras : « Je suis d'abord *venu* à Paris, c'est plus tard que je suis *venu* à Gdynia », parce que tu te situes chaque fois du point de vue de ton lieu d'habitation au moment où tu parles.
En pratique, en français standard, on dira quelque chose comme : « J'ai d'abord habité (à) Paris, puis *je suis venu* à Gdynia (où je réside actuellement). »


----------



## SKDrozd

Merci beacoup de votre reponse
ce qui n' a pas ete evidant pour moi c'etait le droit utiliser Venir en parlant de Paris ou je ne suis pas  actuellemt ( et mon interlocuteur non plus)


----------



## sapotn1967

Cher amis!

J'ai deux questions en rapport avec les phrases qui suivent (toutes deux sont tirées du manuel) :

*Vous êtes allé au cinéma hier ? Daniel y est allé avec vous ?*

1) Daniel va au cinéma avec quelqu'un d'autre. Est-il correct d'utiliser le verbe "ALLER" mais pas "VENIR" dans ce cas (Daniel y est venu avec vous).

[…]

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour, Sapotn.



Maître Capello said:


> 1) _Il vient chez moi_. → Je suis en principe chez moi.
> 2) _Il va chez moi_. → Je ne suis en principe pas chez moi.



Si vous vous trouvez dans le bâtiment même, dans cette cinémathèque, et que c'est vous qui êtes le narrateur, alors oui, vous employez le verbe "venir". Sinon, "aller".


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous noterez toutefois que si l'on supprime le complément de lieu (_au cinéma_ ou _y_), les deux verbes deviennent possibles, avec une nuance de sens :

_Daniel est *allé* avec vous ?_ → L'accent est mis sur la destination._
Daniel est *venu* avec vous ?_ → L'accent est mis sur le point de départ.

Il serait d'ailleurs assez naturel de dire :

_Nous sommes *allés* au cinéma hier et Daniel est *venu* avec nous._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> _Tu *viens* avec lui chez Paul ?_ → Le locuteur se trouve ou se trouvera vraisemblablement chez Paul.
> _Tu *vas* avec lui chez Paul ?_ → Le locuteur ne sera a priori pas chez Paul.



1. Vous êtes dans un parc avec vos amis Ivan et Denis. Ils veulent aller regarder un film. Vous leur dites _Daniel va avec vous ?_ Mais, à mon avis, la plupart des gens diront _Daniel vient avec vous ?_, c'est plus courant.

2. Vous êtes dans une cinémathèque, Ivan vous appelle. Vous lui demandez _Daniel vient avec vous ?._


----------



## Terio

Alessa Azure said:


> 1. Vous êtes dans un parc avec vos amis Ivan et Denis. Ils veulent aller regarder un film. Vous leur dites _Daniel va avec vous ?_ Mais, à mon avis, la plupart des gens diront _Daniel vient avec vous ?_, c'est plus courant.
> 
> Je dirais plutôt : _Daniel vient avec nous ? _mais _Daniel  va avec vous ? _
> 
> Pour moi, _Daniel vient avec vous ?_ implique qu'Ivan, Denis et Daniel se dirigent vers moi alors que _Daniel va avec vous ? _implique qu'Ivan, Denis et Daniel partent ensemble et qu'il se dirigent ailleurs que l'endroit où je suis.
> 
> 2. Vous êtes dans une cinémathèque, Ivan vous appelle. Vous lui demandez _Daniel vient avec vous ?._


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Vous leur dites _Daniel va avec vous ?_


Non, je dis aussi _Daniel *vient* avec vous ?_


----------

